# Government housing



## mitti (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi evrybdy 
Me and my wife are living in government housing unit, I m wondering if we work full time on tax do we have to leave the unit or they just gonna increase the rent.I m worried the area i m living in:confused,its very hard to get house


----------



## maks (Nov 5, 2011)

*About Government Housing?*

Hi everbody,

Government housing enables low-income individuals and families to find affordable housing based on income, family size and housing needs. There are housing programs available through the federal government..........

<..............thanks..............>


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

State along with territory authorities provide a number of rental real estate, called community real estate, for those on lower incomes. The looks usually on a fixed section of your earnings. You will find there's very long waiting checklist regarding open public rentals. Emergency property might be available in some instances regarding extreme need.

cheers


----------

